# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Nhật Bản - xứ sở hoa anh đào (7 ngày 6 đêm)

## thietht

*Khởi hành:* Hàng tháng
*Thời gian tour:* 7 Ngày - 6 Đêm
*Phương tiện*: Máy bay
*Giá:* 2,248 USD
*Điện thoại:* 08 39430888

*LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR:*

*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – TOKYO*

	    	Quý khách tập trung tại cổng D2 sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, hướng dẫn viên Viettourist đón Quý Khách và làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp máy bay đi Tokyo. Đến Inchon sau đó, tiếp tục bay tới Tokyo. Đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Thành phố Tokyo.
• Cung Điện Hoàng Gia.
• Đền Asakusa.
• Công viên UENO.
• Shinjuku Kabukicho – Trung tâm mua sắm và Phố Đèn Đỏ.
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn. Tự do.

*NGÀY 02: TOKYO – DISNEYLAND*

	 	Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Khu vui chơi Disneyland – thế giới của những câu truyện cổ tích.
Ăn trưa, khởi hành về Tokyo.
Ăn tối, tự do.

*NGÀY 03: TOKYO – CÔNG VIÊN HOÀ BÌNH – DẠO THUYỀN HỒ ASHI – HỒ KAWAGUCHI*

	 	Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Công viên Hoà Bình.
• Dạo thuyền hồ Ashi – Owakudani, với con sông và dòng suối nước nóng.
Ăn tối, tự do.

*NGÀY 04: HỒ KAWAGUCHI – NÚI PHÚ SĨ – NAGOYA*

	 	Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Tầng 5 của Núi Phú Sĩ (nếu như thời tiết cho phép).
Ăn trưa và tiếp tục tham quan:
• Phố Sakae ở trung tâm Nagoya.
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn. Tự do.

*NGÀY 05: NAGOYA – KYOTO – OSAKA*

	 	Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Cố Đô Kyoto.
• Đền Kiyomizu – một trong những ngôi đền nổi tiếng của Kyoto.
• Đền Kinkaku – ngôi đền vàng trang nghiêm.
Ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
• Trung Tâm Dệt May Nishijin – nơi đây Quý khách sẽ được nhìn thấy sản xuất những bộ đồ Kimono truyền thống của Nhật Bản. 
Sau đó, đoàn sẽ lên tàu tốc hành đến Osaka và tham quan:
• Lâu đài Osaka – một trong những lâu đài nổi tiếng nhất của Nhât Bản đã đóng góp một vai trò lớn trong việc thống nhất Nhật Bản trong suốt thế kỷ thứ 16.
Ăn tối, tự do.

*NGÀY 06: OSAKA – PHIM TRƯỜNG UNIVERSAL*

	 	Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Phim trường Universal Osaka – là nơi thực hiện những bộ phim trường nổi tiếng như: Cướp biển vùng Carribe, Scoopy doo…
Ăn trưa và tiếp tục tham quan:
• Tham gia các trò chơi bên trong phim trường và mua sắm.
Ăn tối, tự do.

*NGÀY 07: OSAKA – TP.HCM*

	 	Ăn sáng, tự do mua sắm.
Ăn trưa. Sau đó, đoàn ra phi trường khởi hành về Việt Nam. Nhân viên Viettourist sẽ đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chia tay và kết thúc chuyến đi. Hẹn gặp lại trong các chường trình sau. 

GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Giá vé máy bay TP.HCM - TOKYO // OSAKA - TP.HCM
- Thuế an ninh, thuế xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 2 nước Hàn Quốc và Việt Nam
- Khách sạn 3* sao tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi, phòng ba sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết.
- Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển theo chương trình.
- Quà tặng: nón, túi du lịch, bìa da hộ chiếu.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour (mức đền bù tối đa 100.000usd/trường hợp).
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.


GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

- Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành
- Visa nhập cảnh Nhật Bản
- Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, bồi dưỡng cho bell-boys khách sạn.
- Ăn sáng, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.


ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:

- Hoãn hoặc hủy sau khi đăng ký đặt cọc: mất cọc 300$ khách
- Hoãn hoặc hủy trước 15 ngày so với ngày khởi hành (trừ thứ bảy & chủ nhật) : 75% giá trị dịch vụ
- Hoãn hoặc hủy sau 15 ngày so với ngày khởi hành (trừ thứ bảy & chủ nhật) : 100% giá trị dịch vụ

XIN LƯU Ý :

- Các ngày nêu trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc.
- Trẻ em từ 2 - 12 tuổi = 75% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ).
- Do chi phí xăng dầu có thể tăng vào thời điểm xuất vé mà không được báo trước. Chúng tôi sẽ xuất trình công văn của hàng không về việc tăng phụ thu (nếu có) và xin đề nghị khách cho tăng giá tương ứng.
- Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế tại điểm đến, tuy nhiên tổng số điểm vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ cho Quý Khách.

     XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :
     CÔNG TY CP DỊCH VỤ HÀNG HẢI VÀ DU LỊCH SÀI GÒN
     TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH VIETTOURIST
     91 Lê Quốc Hưng, P.12, Quận 4, TP Hồ Chí Minh
     Điện thoại: (08) 3943.0888 – Fax: (08) 3943.5791

----------

